# Saberwood homes ???



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone had any experience with this builder, reviews, opinions?

I had googled and searched and don't get many hits, whatever little I get is not that good but the sample is so small it may not be enought to write them off just yet.

Thank you.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Never heard of them before. I assume you're in Ontario. I find it a bit odd that their last Testimonial on the website is from 2002. Not sure why companies don't spend a bit more effort on maintaining the websites. Of course customers want to read recent testimonials, not ones from 2002.

http://www.saberwoodhomes.com/testimonials.html


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

mind_business said:


> Never heard of them before. I assume you're in Ontario. I find it a bit odd that their last Testimonial on the website is from 2002. Not sure why companies don't spend a bit more effort on maintaining the websites. Of course customers want to read recent testimonials, not ones from 2002.
> 
> http://www.saberwoodhomes.com/testimonials.html


Yes, we are in Ontario.

Maybe they haven't updated their reviews because they didn't have a good one in 10 years ;-)


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Not sure I would worry about testimonials . . . they aren't going to post bad ones! Anyways, new homes in Ontario are fairly well regulated, so try the following sites:

http://ohba.ca/

http://www.chba.ca/

http://www.tarion.com/Services/builder_detail.aspx?bcid=11686

http://www.newhomesreviews.com/Allsendreviews/Saberwood Homes.htm

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/thestar/obituary.aspx?n=nick-natale&pid=151716158 - (included because it would denote a change in management)

But the best thing you can do is walk through one of their subdivisions and knock on some doors, ask a few question . . . wait, your in the GTA, you guys don't do that


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks MG, very good links, appreciate it.


----------

